

Tell HN: Please stop submitting 'Twitter is down' stories - jgrahamc

The 'new' page is filled with them. We know. Let's leave room for interesting news. The only thing that's really interesting about things like Twitter being down is the post-mortem and I doubt we'll get more than a vague 'cascading failure' or similar response from them.
======
look_lookatme
This is because none of them are making it to the front page. Probably a
moderator.

------
tokenadult
Isn't there just one definitive source for such a story anyway? What would be
the way to avoid collisions with the HN submission duplicate detector?

